# Retro Gaming PC für Windows XP zusammenstellen



## Retro_Gamer (27. August 2015)

*Retro Gaming PC für Windows XP zusammenstellen*

Hallo Leute,

auch wenn wir bereits im Windows 10 Zeitalter angekommen sind, benötige ich einen neuen Desktop PC der mit Windows XP läuft.
Ich habe Windows XP Pro 32bit. Wie ich neue Treiber in Windows XP in die Installationsroutine einfügen kann, ist kein Thema, mit NLite geht dies ohne großen Aufwand.
Ich habe alles als Original CD´s,

Warum ich mir einen Windows XP Rechner erstellen möchte? Ganz einfach, wer hat schon mal folgende alten Spiele versucht auf Windows 7 64bit zu laufen zu bringen:
( ja ich kenne die Kompatibilitätsmodi´s, jedoch gehen manche gar nicht oder stürzen innerhalb kurzer Zeit hab )

Command & Conquer 1 ( DOS basierend )
Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot ( DOS basierend )
Extreme Assult ( DOS basierend )
Schleichfahrt ( DOS basierend )
Siedler 1 ( DOS basierend )
Siedler 2 ( DOS basierend, nicht Siedler 2 Die nächste Generation )
Starcraft 1 ( DOS / Windows XP basierend )
Star Trek Armada 1 + 2 ( DOS / Windows XP basierend )
Star Trek Birth of the Federation ( DOS / Windows XP basierend )
Total Anihilation ( DOS / Windows XP basierend )

Das mal eine kleine Auswahl von einigen mehr.

Was ich gefunden habe ist, dass jede Grafikkarte von NVidia noch XP fähig ist, es geht hier also rein um folgende Komponenten:
Also nix gebrauchtes sondern Neuware
Mainboard ( möchte ich möglichst von ASUS,MSI haben )
- ASUS B85 Pro Gamer ( B85-PRO GAMER | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland )
- MSI X99A godlike gaming ( MSI Deutschland - X99A GODLIKE GAMING )
Intel CPU ( I7 Core)

Wie erwähnt primär muss da Windows XP laufen, sekundär dann Windows 7 Ultimate ( das ist kein Problem das geht ohne weiteres )

Kann mir jemand dazu mehr Informationen geben?

Das wichtigste sind ja die Treiber dazu, Standardmäßig werden diese nicht von den Herstellern mehr mitgeliefert.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Shaav (27. August 2015)

*AW: Retro Gaming PC für Windows XP zusammenstellen*

Was ist denn jetzt deine Frage?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2015)

*AW: Retro Gaming PC für Windows XP zusammenstellen*

Wenn du unbedingt einen Retro Rechner willst dann sollte man den auch aus zeitgemäßer Hardware erstellen. Aktuelle Hardware bietet ja quasi keinen XP Support. Das MSI Board ist S. 2011


----------



## manimani89 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Retro Gaming PC für Windows XP zusammenstellen*

gog.com kennst?


----------



## S754 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Retro Gaming PC für Windows XP zusammenstellen*

1. ist ein Retro Gaming PC aus Zeitgemäßen Komponenten
2. was du meinst ist ein neuer, Windows XP fähiger Rechner
3. das was du willst, gibts neu nicht mehr, mit einer Ausnahme:

AMD Sockel AM1. Das sind die letzten modernen Mainboards mit offiziellem Windows XP-Treibersupport.
AMD Sockel AM1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Der Athlon 5350 sollte eigentlich für all diese Spiele reichen.
AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed (AD5350JAHMBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Nessajah86 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Retro Gaming PC für Windows XP zusammenstellen*

Hi,

warum sollten diese Games nicht auf neueren PC's laufen?
SC1 habe ich auch auf Win8.1 am laufen gehabt, Win10 noch nicht probiert.

Alles andere läuft zur Not über Dos-Box! Damit habe ich über Win10 schon Warcraft 1 gespielt!


Desweiteren kannst du dir auch einen guten neuen Rechner holen und das XP auch per Emulation laufen lassen (VM-Ware).
Anderst würde ich es gar nicht machen. Dann hast du auch wenig Probleme mit dem Treibersupport ect.

Überlegs dir, VM-Ware funktioniert echt gut und Dos-Box auch.


----------



## Malkolm (27. August 2015)

*AW: Retro Gaming PC für Windows XP zusammenstellen*

Mal VirtualBox probiert? Damit läuft eigentlich alles, selbst alte Lenkräder und Flightsticks.


----------



## taks (27. August 2015)

*AW: Retro Gaming PC für Windows XP zusammenstellen*

Wenn du keinen Rechner aus der XP-Zeit bei dir rumstehen hast, würd ich auch einfach mit VMWare eine XP-Maschine aufsetzen.
Wenn du als Host Win8.1 oder höher hast, ist die Grafikleistung in der VM auch ein Stück besser.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2015)

*AW: Retro Gaming PC für Windows XP zusammenstellen*

Die virtuellen Maschinen unterstützen aber alle kein Glide/OpenGL für die Spiele.

Ich würde eher warten bis Anbieter wie gog.com die Spiele nochmal angepasst veröffentlichen.
Titel wie Siedler 1+2 laufen übrigend auch hervorragend mit Dosbox.
Starcraft 1 hatte ich zumindest mit der DL-Version aus dem Battlenet auch keine Probleme.


----------

